# Tener las ideas claras



## Irma2011

¿Podría alguien, por favor, dcirme cómo diría en ingl'es _'tener las ideas claras'_, no sobre nada en particular, sino como un rasgo de su personalidad.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Yo diría 'to have bright ideas.'


----------



## Irma2011

Wandering JJ said:


> Yo diría 'to have bright ideas.'


Muchas gracias por contestar, Wandering. La frase española quiere decir que uno está seguro de lo que piensa y de lo que quiere, que no es una persona vacilante o insegura. Tu traducción sería en español _'tener ideas brillantes', _creo. Seguro que esta vez me puedes dar la solución.
Gracias sinceras de nuevo.


----------



## Wandering JJ

En este caso, to have clear ideas, que significa que uno sabe exactamente lo que quiere hacer (sin dudas) y que nadie no va a empedirle. Otra posibilidad es to have firm ideas.


----------



## Irma2011

Wandering JJ said:


> En este caso, to have clear ideas, que significa que uno sabe exactamente lo que quiere hacer (sin dudas) y que nadie no va a empedirle. Otra posibilidad es to have firm ideas.


 
Gracias otra vez, eso es lo que buscaba.


----------



## blasita

Aunque no es exactamente igual, hay otro hilo en el foro de vocabulario (título: ´Tener las ideas muy claras´) que puede que te sirva también: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=128282.

Saludos.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Aunque no es exactamente igual, hay otro hilo en el foro de vocabulario (título: ´Tener las ideas muy claras´) que puede que te sirva también: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=128282.
> 
> Saludos.


Aprecio también tu contribución, blasita. Muchas gracias


----------



## kbck777

su defincion: una persona que esta segura de lo que piensa y de lo que quiere, que no es vacilante o insegura" me suena como "to be sure of oneself" tambien, "to have firm ideas" suena muy extrano, "to have bright ideas" significa que uno tiene ideas buenas, pero nada de ser seguro y de no ser vacilante...espero que este tenga sentida, yo diria, (basado en su definicion) "to be sure of oneself"


----------



## blasita

Creo que lo que dice kbck tiene sentido en inglés.  Pero no sé, a mí de todas formas, lo de ´tener las ideas claras´ no me parece que sea sinónimo (exactamente) de ´estar seguro de uno mismo´ (be sure of oneself/be self-confident), pero puedo estar equivocada, ¿qué piensas Irma/qué pensáis?


----------



## Irma2011

kbck777 said:


> su defincion: una persona que esta segura de lo que piensa y de lo que quiere, que no es vacilante o insegura" me suena como "to be sure of oneself" tambien, "to have firm ideas" suena muy extrano, "to have bright ideas" significa que uno tiene ideas buenas, pero nada de ser seguro y de no ser vacilante...espero que este tenga sentida, yo diria, (basado en su definicion) "to be sure of oneself"


 
Muchas gracias, kbck777. Creo que 'tener las ideas claras' no es exactamente 'no ser vacilante o inseguro', como dije, aunque se parece mucho. No encontraba una explicación mejor. Lo intento otra vez: es más bien no tener confusión mental, entender bien las cosas y, por lo tanto, saber cómo actuar. Se pueden tener las ideas claras sobre un asunto determinado o sobre una actividad de la vida, por ejemplo la política, o sobre las cosas en general. ¿Existe el adjetivo _'clear-thinking?_

Gracias otra vez


----------



## blasita

> ¿Existe el adjetivo, 'clear-thinking?



Aunque sé que esperas la respuesta de kbck y de otros nativos, yo me atrevo a responder otra vez, sólo con intención de intentar ayudar. 

Sí, existir, desde luego, existe. _Clear-headed, clear-thinking_ significa: not mentally confused; able to think clearly and act intelligently.

WordReference English-Spanish Dictionary:
_clear thinking, clear-thinking (rational, lucid thought) buen juicio nm. Note: hyphen used when term is an adj before a noun. Ser racional loc verb._

Un saludo.


----------



## kbck777

nunca he encontrado "clear thinking" en texo o dialogo, lo siento  pero ahora yo diria que no fuera una palabra en ingles que describe la frase suficientemente. To know something inside and out seria mi mejor guess.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Aunque sé que esperas la respuesta de kbck y de otros nativos, yo me atrevo a responder otra vez, sólo con intención de intentar ayudar.





blasita said:


> Sí, existir, desde luego, existe. _Clear-headed, clear-thinking_ significa: not mentally confused; able to think clearly and act intelligently.
> 
> WordReference English-Spanish Dictionary:
> _clear thinking, clear-thinking (rational, lucid thought) buen juicio nm. Note: hyphen used when term is an adj before a noun. __Ser racional loc verb._
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias blasita, no espero respuestas sólo de los nativos, porque si fuera así, yo nunca me podría pronunciar sobre una cuestión de inglés y lo hago muchas veces. En otro mensaje me diste un hilo que consulté inmediatamente, pero no encontré exactamente lo que buscaba. Es que no logro pensar en una buena traducción para “_es una persona que tiene las ideas muy claras/persona de ideas claras”_, ¿dirías _‘he’s a clear-headed/clear-thinking man”?_ aunque exista 'clear-thinking', no sé si se emplearía en una frase como la que te planteo, siempre tuve problemas con esta expresión.
Si me lo puedes confirmar, te lo agradezco.
 



kbck777 said:


> nunca he encontrado "clear thinking" en





kbck777 said:


> un texto o un diálogo, lo siento pero ahora (yo) diría que no hay una palabra en inglés que describa la frase suficientemente. To know something inside and out sería mi mejor guess.



 
Gracias otra vez por la ayuda, pensaré también en lo que me dices tú.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Creo que lo que dice kbck tiene sentido en inglés. Pero no sé, a mí de todas formas, lo de ´tener las ideas claras´ no me parece que sea sinónimo (exactamente) de ´estar seguro de uno mismo´ (be sure of oneself/be self-confident), pero puedo estar equivocada, ¿qué piensas Irma/qué pensáis?


Perdona, blasita, no había visto este mensaje y contesté a uno que mandaste después. Ya habrás visto que dije a kbck lo mismo que dices tú, tengo yo la culpa porque no lo expliqué bien al principio, no daba con una explicación más acertada. Tienes toda la razón, no es lo mismo.


----------



## blasita

> Perdona, blasita, no había visto este mensaje y contesté a uno que mandaste después. Ya habrás visto que dije a kbck lo mismo que dices tú, tengo yo la culpa porque no lo expliqué bien al principio, no daba con una explicación más acertada. Tienes toda la razón, no es lo mismo.





> Gracias blasita, no espero respuestas sólo de los nativos, porque si fuera así, yo nunca me podría pronunciar sobre una cuestión de inglés y lo hago muchas veces.



¡No hay problema, Irma!  Perdona tú por mi comentario, pero es que yo esto lo entiendo y lo respeto, no lo decía con segunda intención, ni mucho menos.

Con referencia a lo que nos ocupa, yo no creo que sea ´clear thinking´ exactamente lo que necesitas. Yo quizás diría simplemente _have clear ideas/be capable of thinking clearly_.

También se me ocurre _to know one´s own mind_. This means to be firm in one's intentions, opinions, or plans: _She may be only a child, but she knows her own mind._ Lo he escrito en inglés para ver si así te pueden ayudar mejor. Pero no veo claro que sea _exactamente_ lo que significa ´tener las ideas claras´.

De todas las maneras, no estoy nada segura, Irma, lo siento.  Espera a ver, seguro que los demás foreros te dan la respuesta adecuada.

Un saludo.


----------



## david314

I was also leaning towards _a clear-thinker._

Perhaps:_ level-headed._


----------



## Irma2011

Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias, wanderingJJ, blasita, kbck777 y david 314. Cuando creo que ya lo tengo, que me habéis dado *la* traducción, me surgen ejemplos donde no encaja. Lo que creo es que quizá no hay un equivalente exacto y que 'tener las ideas claras' abarca todas esas cosas (menos 'bright ideas'). Por ejemplo, 'clear-thinking', 'clear-thinker' tienen que ver con 'lucidez', 'lúcido', 'have clear ideas' también se acerca. La conclusión que saco es que posiblemente haya que buscar una traducción diferente para cada caso particular.
Gracias a todos otra vez.


----------



## blasita

> Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias, wanderingJJ, blasita, kbck777 y david 314. Cuando creo que ya lo tengo, que me habéis dado la traducción, me surgen ejemplos donde no encaja. Lo que creo es que quizá no hay un equivalente exacto y que 'tener las ideas claras' abarca todas esas cosas (menos 'bright ideas'). Por ejemplo, 'clear-thinking', 'clear-thinker' tienen que ver con 'lucidez', 'lúcido', 'have clear ideas' también se acerca. La conclusión que saco es que posiblemente haya que buscar una traducción diferente para cada caso particular.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Irma.  Por eso no me atreví a decir que era la traducción correcta en todos los casos.

Un saludo.


----------



## lesliana

It doesn't work for all the contexts in which we use "tener las ideas claras"/"tener las cosas claras" in Spanish, but what about "s/he knows (exactly) what s/he wants"? That's pretty much what we mean when we use the phrase in an informal context.


----------



## lesliana

There's also a thread related to this problem if you look up "Tener las cosas claras," which suggests "to know where you're going" and "to be clear about things." I think the second one could work in a number of contexts.


----------



## Irma2011

lesliana said:


> There's also a thread related to this problem if you look up "Tener las cosas claras," which suggests "to know where you're going" and "to be clear about things." I think the second one could work in a number of contexts.


Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda, lesliana.


----------



## EliTrans

Hello everyone, over ten years later, I'm rereading this entire thread looking for inspiration with the phrase "tener las ideas claras" and in the context of what I'm translating, a husband describing his marriage: 

"No fue nada fácil, pero siempre teníamos la ideas claras"

I would say something like:
"It was never easy, but we were always very clear about things"

Do we have a consensus among native speakers?


----------



## sound shift

Re. #22

"We were always very clear about things" seems rather vague. A little background information, particularly regarding the reasons why this marriage was never easy, would probably help.


----------



## EliTrans

Right, unfortunately the text itself is very vague, the author doesn't go into details about his marriage, rather he briefly describes his life "getting started" and "settling down" with his wife at the beginning of their life together... i.e. We bought our first home, painted our first wall, bought our first piece of furniture... Then the sentence "It was never easy, but....." maybe "we always had a clear vision of what we wanted" would sound less vague without having more specific details to flesh it out?


----------



## gato radioso

EliTrans said:


> Hello everyone, over ten years later, I'm rereading this entire thread looking for inspiration with the phrase "tener las ideas claras" and in the context of what I'm translating, a husband describing his marriage:
> 
> "No fue nada fácil, pero siempre teníamos la ideas claras"
> 
> I would say something like:
> "It was never easy, but we were always very clear about things"
> 
> Do we have a consensus among native speakers?


I understand that what the speaker wants to put across is that both of them were resolutive.
As a trait of their personality, rather than a particular reaction in a given situation.
It´s the opposite idea of being indecisive, unconfident about things.


----------



## EliTrans

gato radioso said:


> I understand that what the speaker wants to put across is that both of them were resolutive.
> As a trait of their personality, rather than a particular reaction in a given situation.
> It´s the opposite idea to be undecisive, unconfident about things.


Thank you, I understand what it means but was hoping for suggestions for a better way to say it in English.

"It was never easy, but we were always very _determined_"??



gato radioso said:


> It´s the opposite *OF BEING I*ndecisive, unconfident about things.


----------



## gato radioso

Es verdad, estaba yo tonto... lo edito, gracias.


Tal vez lo que más se aproxima sea _commited_... porque cuando el original dice que tenían las ideas claras... se entiende implícitamente que esa idea clara se refería a una resolución personal y voluntaria para que la relación triunfara, que estaban claramente comprometidos a que todo fuera bien.


----------



## Bakauata

A pesar de que no toda interpretación del original lo avale, me suena a que algo de “we were always on the same page” hay.


----------



## EliTrans

Hola! Pues me gustan las dos últimas aportaciones, "commit*t*ed" de @gato radioso pero en este contexto específico me suena casi mejor "we were always on the same page" de @Bakauata como que los dos veían las mismas cosas claras.

Mil gracias!!


----------



## sound shift

A mi modo de ver, no funciona "committed" a secas.

En cambio, sí podría decir "... we were always committed to making it [our marriage] work."


----------



## EliTrans

I agree @sound shift


----------



## Mister Draken

Mi lectura entrelíneas es que si bien no siempre se ponían de acuerdo en todo (eso es lo difícil) sí estaban de acuerdo en algo: en hacer funcionar el matrimonio a pesar de todas esas dificultades que surgen por no ponerse de acuerdo.


----------

